# Bathroom door handle?



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 14, 2011)

I have a business occupancy with a mens and womens bathroom that meets all the ADA requirements except it has a rounded door knob at both bathroom doors. I can't find in the code where I can enforce the knobs to be changed out!

Any help would be appreciated,


----------



## alora (Jul 14, 2011)

pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> i have a business occupancy with a mens and womens bathroom that meets all the ada requirements except it has a rounded door knob at both bathroom doors. I can't find in the code where i can enforce the knobs to be changed out!Any help would be appreciated,


309.4 [ansi a117.1-2003].


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 14, 2011)

2009 IBC

1008.1.9.1 Hardware.

Door handles, pulls, latches, locks and other operating devices on doors required to be accessible by Chapter 11 shall not require tight grasping, tight pinching or twisting of the wrist to operate.

You have to grasp and twist a round door knob


----------



## alora (Jul 14, 2011)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> 2009 IBC1008.1.9.1 Hardware.
> 
> Door handles, pulls, latches, locks and other operating devices on doors required to be accessible by Chapter 11 shall not require tight grasping, tight pinching or twisting of the wrist to operate.
> 
> You have to grasp and twist a round door knob


That's a stretch ... 'means of egress' reference with bathroom door handles.

Should've just highlighted 1109.12 [2009 IBC].


----------



## mark handler (Jul 14, 2011)

ICC/ANSI A117.1-2003

404.2.6 Door Hardware. Handles, pulls, latches, locks, and other operable parts on accessible doors shall have a shape that is easy to grasp with one hand and does not require tight grasping, pinching, or twisting of the wrist to operate. Operable parts of such hardware shall be 34 inches (865 mm) minimum and 48 inches (1220 mm) maximum above the floor. Where sliding doors are in the fully open position, operating hardware shall be exposed and usable from both sides.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 14, 2011)

ADAAG 2010

309.4 Operation. Operable parts shall be operable with one hand and shall not require tight grasping, pinching, or twisting of the wrist. The force required to activate operable parts shall be 5 pounds (22.2 N) maximum.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 14, 2011)

alora said:
			
		

> That's a stretch ... 'means of egress' reference with bathroom door handles.Should've just highlighted 1109.12 [2009 IBC].


Last I looked a bathroom door is required to be accessible under Chapter 11.

1109.12 does not explain how a door latch release knob, handle or rope is accessible or not


----------



## mark handler (Jul 14, 2011)

2006 and 2009 INTERNATIONAL BUILDING CODE

1008.1.8.1

Hardware. Door handles, pulls, latches, locks and other operating devices on *doors required to be accessible by Chapter 11 *shall not require tight grasping, tight pinching or twisting of the wrist to operate.


----------



## steveray (Jul 15, 2011)

alora said:
			
		

> That's a stretch ... 'means of egress' reference with bathroom door handles.Should've just highlighted 1109.12 [2009 IBC].


MEANS OF EGRESS. A continuous and unobstructed path of vertical and horizontal egress travel from *ANY* occupied portion of a building or structure to a public way. A means of egress consists of three separate and distinct parts: the exit access, the exit and the exit discharge.

Not much of a stretch at all for me...


----------



## LGreene (Jul 17, 2011)

We talked about bathroom doors a while back, and a single bathroom door IS considered a means of egress from the bathroom and must comply with the "single operation" to unlatch, clear opening width, etc.  If it's required to be accessible the sections referenced above all state that you need levers because knobs require grasping and twisting.


----------



## fatboy (Jul 17, 2011)

If I'm in that restroom, it is occupied. We figure if you can't open it with your elbow, it is not code compliant, IBC or A117.1.


----------



## Builder Bob (Jul 18, 2011)

Besides... if a bathroom isn't occupied, doesn't the little sign on the door lock show vacancy from the outside and occupied when in use?  Just using my powers of observation.......... it must be occupied and meet the defintion of means of egress.


----------



## Big Mac (Jul 28, 2011)

If there is a latch, lever hardware or power assist hardware.


----------

